# ? Greek Logic vs "Hebrew Block Logic"



## LadyFlynt

Does anyone understand this? One homeschooling site (and some homeschoolers) consider Classical Education evil due to it's use of certain materials and Greek Logic. That we should use "Hebrew Block Logic" that was used in OT times. That Greek Logic leads to humanism.

I've read somewhere else (can't remember where ) that Hebrews actually used "Greek Logic" before the Greeks did.

Could someone help clear up this matter for me?

I personally think whatever is used needs to be guided by the parents, and I don't think it wrong to use secular books as learning points (ie classics). Seems some homeschoolers have a big problem with classic literature.


----------



## fredtgreco

This is typical of bad linguistic/cultural studies. There is a movement around that is (picture the sheep in _Animal Farm_) "Greek bad, Hebrew good; Greek bad, Hebrew good!"

There is no soundness to this. There are Greek thinkers who are thoroughly Biblical - the three Capopadocians come immedately to mind - and Hebrew thinkers that are bad - Philo comes to mind.

Be careful of stuff like this.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I am...I am looking for help in debating this concept. The "Greek bad, Hebrew good" is exactly it. It's like saying "nothing good could come from Nazereth"....hah! not true.


----------



## LadyFlynt

The other idea is that we should only put "goody" stuff in front of our children. I agree to a point, but to understand a culture or other's idea, and to dispute them, you have to know what they believe, why they believe it, where it stemmed from...them you can compare it and defeat it.


----------



## a mere housewife

Colleen

I don't understand much about logic. But about not being able to use things that are classical-- Paul himself quoted from classical authors in Scripture-- "as one of your own poets hath said..." etc.

Also, the New Testament writers quoting from the OT often quoted-- not from the original Hebrew- but from the Septuagint, which I've been told had some very grave errors. If God disapproves of all things Greek, then why would He use in inspired Scripture a Greek text (and a corrupt one at that), rather than translate right from the unadulterated Hebrew original? (Surely Paul & others knew Hebrew)

(added: about goody stuff-- the Bible tells us to practice our discernment. We can't do that on a diet of goodies. Actually my discernment tells me that goody stuff is one reason why we've lost a great deal of excellence in what we do.)

[Edited on 2-18-2005 by a mere housewife]


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> The other idea is that we should only put "goody" stuff in front of our children. I agree to a point, but to understand a culture or other's idea, and to dispute them, you have to know what they believe, why they believe it, where it stemmed from...them you can compare it and defeat it.



This belies the practice of basically all the Reformers and Puritans; who believed in the study of Classical works (Calvin's first book was on Seneca), in the context that they were not ultimate truth.


----------



## TimV

I wonder if they got that from Edersheim? He describes in great length the different thought patterns of classical Greeks and Hebrews, although perhaps from a chauvanistic point of view, as he was an ethnic Jew. Is the Life and Times of Jesus of Nazareth" online? If not, I can post some of what he wrote.


----------



## a mere housewife

I'm reading Edersheim. He doesn't seem at all "chauvinistic" to me? So far he's been very generous to the Greeks, and doesn't feel too constrained not to be critical of his own people... ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Calvin said, "If we regard the Spirit of God as the sole fountain of truth, we shall neither reject the truth itself, nor despise it wherever it shall appear, unless we wish to dishonor the Spirit of God." 

Kuyper said, "I have already, more than once, called your attention to the important significance of the Calvinistic doctrine of “common grace, ”and of course in this lecture on art I must refer to it again. That which is to be ecclesiastical must bear the stamp of faith, therefore genuine Christian art can only go out from believers. Calvinism, on the contrary, has taught us that all liberal arts are gifts which God imparts promiscuously to believers and to unbelievers, yea, that, as history shows, these gifts have flourished even in a larger measure outside the holy circle. ”These radiations of Divine Light, ”he wrote, “shone more brilliantly among unbelieving people than among God's saints.""

Erasmus was a humanist but we have him to thank (among others) in God's providence for the return to the Scriptures that brought about the Reformation. And before him Eastern Orthodox scholars fled Constantinople bringing with them manuscripts when the Turks attacked in 1453 which helped to bring about the Renaissance and then the Reformation. As Fred mentioned, the Puritans and Reformers were certainly well versed in classical studies and believed that such knowledge was indispensable to a well rounded education. Truth properly understood is not limited to one language or one group of people. It should keep God's people humble to realize that all truth (again, properly understood) is God's truth.

See this article on Christian/classical education: http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/articles/article_detail.php?152


----------



## TimV

Great quotes, Andrew.

Heidi, when you read through his description of the wealth, power and influence of the Jews who didn't come back from the captivity, perhaps you can start another thread in another forum. I'd like to hear what your take on him is. I find him very useful and interesting, I should add, but there are some things.


----------



## Presbyrino

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I am...I am looking for help in debating this concept. The "Greek bad, Hebrew good" is exactly it. It's like saying "nothing good could come from Nazereth"....hah! not true.



In trying to debate this, you might find yourself in this position 

You can ask them what is exactly evil about the following:

*The Law of Excluded Middle* exlcudes the possiblity of a truth value falling somewhere in the middle between true and false.

*The Law of Identity* states that if a statement is true then it is true.

*The Law of Noncontradiction* states that a statement cannot be both true and false.

Suprisingly, they will discover that they can't lead their lives in any cogent, rational way without the use of "Greek" logic. Without logic, they couldn't argue for the exclusive truth of any statements they make.

You could also tell them that it is sin, man's attempt to live his life autonomously apart from the law of God, that leads to humanism.

[Edited on 2-19-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## LadyFlynt

That was great...thank you all.


----------

